# Types of the Handover in the GSM system



## عمار فوزي القاسم (5 أغسطس 2010)

This paper discuss the types of the handover in the GSM system....the types of the handover explain with detail​


----------



## محمود010 (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

